
Study Reveals Only 1 in 6 Drivers Want Fully-Autonomous Vehicles - adenner
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3074831/car-tech/study-reveals-only-1-in-6-drivers-want-fully-autonomous-vehicles.html
======
steffan
I'm pretty sure similar numbers thought they needed a 'smarter phone' in early
2007.

------
sharemywin
would you ride in a fully-autonomous vehicle if it was free and just around
the corner?

